# Suburbs western Melbourne



## GAZZA1000 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi

We are moving to Melbourne in the New Year and need to be located in the western suburbs - where would be a good location ?
We have 2 kids under 7 and need a good school and kindy 
Wife will be working at Sunshine hospital
Thanks for your help
Gazza1000


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The Western Suburbs do have something of a reputation in some respects though they probably have also matured with age/developments.
An area like Essendon/Moonee Ponds a bit to the north is probably about best bet out that way though going south towards Yarraville and Williamstown is not so bad either but there are petroleum and chemical plants further over around the Altona area.


----------



## tracker777 (Jun 29, 2010)

Point Cook, if you want to settle down.


----------



## michaelstone (Feb 12, 2011)

Melbourne Australia suburbs profile is interesting. West and north is for working class, east for professionals and beachside is for the rich.


----------

